# Largest planted tank in the world (supposedly)



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Really impressive planted tank.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn. That IS pretty impressive.

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

His water changes must be crazy.


----------



## SRumney88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol it's London aquarium so I'm sure it's run off huge sumps in a pump room tapped right into the city just like Ripleys  but yes yes lots of water involved in that change haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

That's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

